
New data visualisation shows the beating heart of London - state_machine
http://360.here.com/2016/08/24/new-data-visualisation-shows-the-beating-heart-of-london/
======
alexbecker
Direct link:
[http://tubeheartbeat.com/london/](http://tubeheartbeat.com/london/)

------
sboak
There was a similar project done for the NYC subway system done 6 years ago:
[http://www.visualcomplexity.com/vc/project_details.cfm?id=69...](http://www.visualcomplexity.com/vc/project_details.cfm?id=698&index=698&domain=)

